# Sram xx1



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I know this is the Internal Gear Hub forum ... but follow me.

I've got a Rohloff and an Alfine 8. I really enjoy the advantages of IGHs. My main reason for switching to an IGH was I really hated the complex, floppy shifting of a 3x10. Last year, I went to Outerbike and rode a number of bikes with 2x10. I was real impressed. It was light, quiet, crisp shifting and smooth pedalling. It was notably better than the 3x10s I rode. I'd also looked into 1x10s but the gear range seemed a little too small. Now SRAM is introducing XX1. No, the gears aren't internal, but the simplicity of a one shifter system is there.

So what do you think? Why did you go with an IGH? Are you tempted by XX1?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Tempted, yes.

If I could get it to shift while coasting (I could solve that) and devise a way to never snap off the derailleur, I'd be all over it like flies on sh!t.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I remove my front derailleur on all my bikes so I guess I like simplicity too. Not sure how maintanence free that xx1 stuff will be though. I think 9sp is too finicky for my taste.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The XX1 one looks interesting except for the cost and the need for a proprietary rear hub. I pretty much run a 1 x 9 on my FS MTB at the moment so I appreciate the appeal of the wide range 1 x 10 concept. When it comes time to upgrade my MTB's drivetrain I'll check out the widest range 1 x 9/10 option, but I won't be building a new rear wheel as I have two sets built I plan on using for a long time yet.

Currently my MTB is setup with a 32T x 11-34T. That gearing is pretty useful for my riding on the South Shore of Vancouver Island BC. I can't remember the last time I used the 22T granny and the 42T big ring was pulled 4yrs ago in favour of a bash guard.

Most likely option when I am refurbishing that bike would be:

- get a single 30T front ring if I can without buying new cranks [if not stick with the 32T]
- if I can get a 30T ditch the front derailleur and granny as my low gear needs will be 100% covered
- if I can't get a lower gear I'll probably keep the granny for another few years just for when I travel and face a multi-hour crank up
- see what the wide range cassette options are available that work with my existing hubs

Even if I was willing to spend the cost of a Rohloff for a derailleur setup the XX1 wouldn't replace any of my IGHs because it doesn't offer the same weather protection/maintenance free shifting functionality or the protection from crash/abuse damage.

My bikepacking rig gets ridden through thick vegetation and dragged up steep hike a bikes frequently. I never think to myself - "I wish I had a derailleur hanging down there on this bike"


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Before going to IGH , I was 2/9 , the front derailleur is the culprit of good shifting.
That 1X11 is a good thing.

But I agree with Vik , the proprietary hub is an absolute downer.


It might draw people to IGH when they'll have a taste of no front derailleur.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Alfine 11 Di2 may be a good answer, but we shall see. It will certainly be heavier than X11, but should be simple and foolproof. In theory, it will also eliminate all of the finicky cable adjustments, which is what I hate most about derailleur shifting systems.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I have read up on hub construction now for a few weeks and a 11 sp hub is as far removed from foolproof as you can get pretty much, very complex stuff and there is so much to go wrong inside it insane, its a miracle those hubs even run at all imo. Foolproof= 2sp, 3sp, and some 5sp. The rest not so much. A rear derailleur system is far more uncomplicated and less likely to become unfixable (for the general public). imo


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

car bone said:


> I have read up on hub construction now for a few weeks and a 11 sp hub is as far removed from foolproof as you can get pretty much, very complex stuff and there is so much to go wrong inside it insane, its a miracle those hubs even run at all imo. Foolproof= 2sp, 3sp, and some 5sp. The rest not so much. A rear derailleur system is far more uncomplicated and less likely to become unfixable (for the general public). imo


LOL, you're right, can't imagine what kind of fool would run an Alfine on their MTB, esp in bad conditions....


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

They don't seem to last that long though. I'd rather have any drivetrain component break on a cassette bike than a alifine 11 thats for sure. Anything breaks inside a alfine 11 then its toast or gets really expensive or takes a lot of time to fix or all of the above. The jury is still out on the 11, the 8 seems kinda good though, for some people. Still really complicated compared to a regular cassette setup. When it works it works I guess.


----------

